# Swarm of Golden Retriever Puppies Brutally Kill a Guy



## Florabora22

Lol @ the one puppy who is so fiercely determined to pull the blanket out from underneath that guy!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Look at all those little wiggling booties! So cute. I bet people would pay to have a swarm of puppies attack them like that!


----------



## Merlins mom

That was so cute!!! made me laugh too!!!


----------



## Adriennelane

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Look at all those little wiggling booties! So cute. I bet people would pay to have a swarm of puppies attack them like that!


I know that I would!


----------



## Maxs Mom

WHY CAN'T THAT BE ME!!!!

That was WAY too adorable! 

If you need a smile you have to watch this!

Ann


----------



## lgnutah

I loved it!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

What a way to go!


----------



## Laurie

How adorable....I'd trade places with that guy anyday!!


----------



## Jamm

soo cuteee!!!


----------



## missmarstar

All those wiggly tails!! I would trade places with that guy any day!


----------



## Dreammom

That is my idea of heaven...

I can smell the puppy breath!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Reminds me of the Trouble/Truman puppies


----------



## riddle03

Loved it !


----------



## Thor0918

I jusst makes you smile doesn't it??


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Oh my gosh! So cute!!! I'd love to be that person!


----------



## mylissyk

Now that's therapy for WHATEVER ails you!!! ROFLOL


----------



## mm03gn

I think it is impossible not to be grinning ear to ear while watching that video...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Gee that's too bad - being on their level is always dangerous. :

(He wouldn't dare do that in about 6 more weeks! Yikes!


----------



## Lucky's mom

Oh that is so sweet!!! (No WAY I could have done that with Lucky as a pup.....he would have taken off our ears)


----------

